# WWE RAW?



## Scott Greczkowski (Mar 21, 2002)

The World Wrestling Federation (WWF) today changed its name to World Wrestling Entertainment (WWE)

For some reason WWE does not have the same ring as the WWF did.

Its funny Jim Ross keeps forgetting about the new name, he has called the WWE the WWF a few times so far.

I dont know why I didnt go to the RAW show live, I could have got in for free, the Hartford Civic Center is located directly across the street from where I work.

Maybe I will go the next time they are in town, I am not sure who these WWE guys are.


----------



## Mark Holtz (Mar 23, 2002)

According to a thread on DVD talk, the WWF was losing a case regarding the World Wildlife Foundation over the initials.


----------



## Scott Greczkowski (Mar 21, 2002)

The WWF could have easily given the World Wildlife Foundation a nice 10 million dollar donation and kept the WWF initials.

The WWF (wrestling) is (well now was) a brand name, if you ask anyone to name a wrestling company everyone will answer WWF.

Dumb move I think.


----------



## Brian Rector (Mar 25, 2002)

Not only did Jim Ross mention WWF a few times, but he also wore tonight a shirt that had the old WWF logo on it.


----------



## Kevin (Mar 27, 2002)

What a joke. There's no way that "WWE" will replace "WWF" in everyone's minds.


----------



## Adam Richey (Mar 25, 2002)

And the WWF is STILL complaining that WWE sounds too much like their company. I don't think a donation would help at all because these tree huggers want to be as FAR away from wrestling as they possibly can. I'm not insulting nature and animal people, but they are the Reverend Al Sharpton of the company world.


----------



## jlvideo (Apr 7, 2002)

Well it's now official. ECW,WCW,and now WWF are no more. You can say it's WWE,but's all 3 groups into 1 now. They(vince & co) had to spend more money again to change every thing including tv shows names,banners,shirts,advertising of the new name. They could spent the extra money so they could have kept the wwf name. What a waste for vince & j.r.. It really doesn't matter thir shows are not as exciting as they were,with no real competiton either. There's a new ppv tv coming 6/19 and it's NWA: "total nonstop action" every wednesday on indemand and satellite.


----------

